# Curing and cold smoking questions.



## rob989_69 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, I've got a whole belly, roughly 10lbs that's been curing for 10 days today. I used a dry cure with mortons tenderquick and brown sugar. I believe it's Todd's recipe but not sure right now.

Question is, it's going to be a PITA to smoke during the week. What is the best way to hold it till the weekend? Freeze it, or will it be ok if I just rinse it soak it then rebag it in clean bags for a few days?

Also, this is my first attempt at cold smoking. We're currently having some unseasonably warm weather here in Rochester and my question is, what are "safe" temps to keep it at. And how long to get a good smokey flavor, but not too smokey.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd wrap it tightly in plastic wrap and store in the fridge.   I generally feel 14 days isn't a problem, you're looking at 15 days so as long as you keep it cold you should be ok.

Bacon starts to drip fat around 110-120 degree F.   Ideal temp to me is between 50 - 80

You may want to smoke it at night if it is cooler.


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## eman (Mar 12, 2012)

Make sure and do a fry test ! Being that it's a long TQ cure it may be overly salty.

If to salty soak in cold fresh water change the water every hour. after 2 hours do another fry test. If good store in fridge overnight then smoke it. If not soak another two hours


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks! Fry test is a definate. Like you said, especially after the long cure.


----------



## slydog (Mar 12, 2012)

hi robb i just did a 11 pond belly with tq make sure you do a fry test because mine was way to salty had to soak in water for awhile good loook


----------



## slydog (Mar 12, 2012)

sorry should of read more


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's cool, still appreciate the comment. I actually just finished soaking. Took a good solid 2 hours of soaking in an ice bath but it's chilling in the fridge now. Gonna get it on the smoker friday night and let it go for 24 hours most likely.


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking forward to the Qview


----------

